
Microsoft Surface UnBoxing Photos - Flemlord
http://www.teehanlax.com/blog/?p=990
======
henning
Because computers should be something that require four grown men to move
between rooms.

~~~
akd
Bigger and smaller computers are a good thing, opening up new types of
interactions that are not possible with a 17-22" inch monitor, a 95-105 key
keyboard, and a mouse.

------
dchest
Looks like a huge iPhone.

~~~
sh1mmer
I saw one of these being demoed in the valley recently and that was the thing
that struck me. "Meh, it's just a big iPhone." Apple have stolen Microsoft's
thunder by putting multi-touch in the hands of consumers way before MS did.

That isn't to say these devices aren't fun. They just don't have quite the
same wow factor as they did pre-iPhone.

------
JBiserkov
The future is here and it's not an iPhone... ...it's a big ass table! take
that Apple <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZrr7AZ9nCY>

------
DeadlyBrad42
Looks awesome. I wish they would have taken photos that were less 'artistic'
looking and more interesting. The photos are mostly of them moving it, then
using it at odd angles..

------
brandonkm
They should really start pushing surface units in different sizes. As amazing
as they are (they have one at my uni that i've had a chance to check out),
they are pretty big. Right now the size that they are coming in are good for
people sitting around the unit touching it and checking it out, but I would
like to see what other form factors surface technology can be in.

They also may want to work on bringing the price on these things down too.

~~~
bvttf
They should make them bigger. In Detroit. My floor isn't lighting up rings
around my feet and telling me to buy shit when I walk on it. Why not?

------
iamelgringo
They had a big product placement in The Day the Earth Stood Still. Looks like
MS is trying to get the "cool" buzz going again with Surface.

Everything that I've read about it looks really cool.

